
A First Look at the New Finder in MacOS Mojave - octosphere
https://thesweetsetup.com/a-first-look-at-the-new-finder-in-macos-mojave/
======
LaPollaNegra
Most of these features available in any 10+ years old Linux distribution.
_sigh_

